# bcaa and glutamine ?



## WFC2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

how much of bcaa and glutamine you take guys?


----------



## Rodja (Nov 9, 2010)

BCAA: 20g/day
Glutamine: not worth its salt


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 9, 2010)

Zero from supplements, but i'm sure I get alot from all the protein I consume.


----------



## MDR (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm with Push and pull-I get mine from my protein shakes.


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 9, 2010)

Funny, I just ordered a bottle of BCAA's but I haven't taken any yet...

My idea was to pop a few before I work out...


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Zero from supplements, but i'm sure I get alot from all the protein I consume.



Yeah glutamine is worthless IMO. I do take BCAA's only when I do high intensity cardio in the morning on an empty stomach. I take 10g at wakeup get dressed and then hit it


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 10, 2010)

I have done different things with my bcaa's, I prefer to do 2 scoops starting preworkout and drink throughout my workout, then post workout I've been using 3 scoops with about 50g simple sugars, usually gatorade powder.  I have used ibcaa's and xtend, I prefer the ibcaa's personally.  L-glutamine I haven't gotten much out of, but I have notice increased mass gains with glutamine peptides, just my opinion though.


----------



## Arra (Nov 10, 2010)

Glutamine supplementally: zip
BCAA's supplementally: 10-15 grams post workout (or a whey shake, whichever I decide to opt for before going to the gym.)


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2010)

I take two teaspoons of ON's BCAA powder between meals and a teaspoonful of glutamine in my shakes.


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2010)

I usually take about 3-6 grams of BCAA before weights/cardio.  I don't really use L-glutamine much anymore because I eat a ton of cottage cheese


----------



## Rochabp (Nov 10, 2010)

ive taken gluta lyn which is suppossed to be glutamin buffered

i tohught it worked okay especially for maintaining muscle while cutting


----------



## klc9100 (Nov 11, 2010)

i take 15g's of bcaa prior to workout, then i get about 24g's more of bcaa's in my protein shakes throughout the day. i take 5 g's of glutamine after workout and 5 more g's of glutamine at bedtime.


----------



## Ryan Bracewell (Nov 11, 2010)

on workout days I will take 6-9 scoops of xtend, but I get it for free so I can use it a little more liberally.  If I was paying full price I would just do the recommended dose during workout and thats it.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 12, 2010)

I take Muscle Replinsher which has everything I need in it: glutamine, BCAA, carb, protien, and etc


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

Rodja said:


> BCAA: 20g/day
> Glutamine: not worth its salt


Actually salt and fly shit have been proven to more valuable than glutamine.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Actually salt and fly shit have been proven to more valuable than glutamine.


Horsefly shit actually has shown promise as a substitute for elephant piss.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 12, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Horsefly shit actually has shown promise as a substitute for elephant piss.



I hear if you drink Jay Cutler's piss after he takes his celltech and gakic, that you will instantly get a 40000000000000000000% increase in your muscle size, also you will be the biggest douche in all the land.  Win win


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

HATEFULone said:


> I hear if you drink Jay Cutler's piss after he takes his celltech and gakic, that you will instantly get a 40000000000000000000% increase in your muscle size, also you will be the biggest douche in all the land.  Win win



Yes, I saw that in Pubmed...plus you have a better time managing your new hairstyle.


----------



## Rochabp (Nov 13, 2010)

HATEFULone said:


> I hear if you drink Jay Cutler's piss after he takes his celltech and gakic, that you will instantly get a 40000000000000000000% increase in your muscle size, also you will be the biggest douche in all the land.  Win win


hold on der boy' all that cell tech is gonna get you huge you have to be responsible and take a proper PCT fer dat boy. i sugest that your PCT look like this

PCT:
dbol
deca
prop
new liver
Jay cutlers Sperm
and a fetus

with dat der PCT you might be able to keep about 10% of the gains from dat der cell tech


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 13, 2010)

*IMO BCAAs and Glutamine only truly useful in a cut!*

If you eat enough food, you get enough aminos..
Drink a glass of milk 45mins to an hour before lifting and you will have a steady flow of casein and aminos fed to muscles..


----------



## Rodja (Nov 13, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> *IMO BCAAs and Glutamine only truly useful in a cut!*
> 
> If you eat enough food, you get enough aminos..
> Drink a glass of milk 45mins to an hour before lifting and you will have a steady flow of casein and aminos fed to muscles..



Some prefer not to put that crap into their body.  Milk is pretty damn bad on the system.  Name another species that continues to drink milk after weening.


----------



## Built (Nov 13, 2010)

Nothing wrong with drinking milk, if it agrees with you. I take in a lot of dairy, personally - mostly fermented though.


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 13, 2010)

I've heard about people taking BCAA's before their workouts for a while now, so I finally bought a bottle, and I'll take them before I go to the gym... But if all I do is cardio should I expect to notice or feel anything ????


----------



## Built (Nov 13, 2010)

No. It's just good for protecting you against muscle loss.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 13, 2010)

agh gamer! Milk? That is shit to me. Cant stand the taste of the stuff, personally..lol 

But the fiance cant live without her milk and oreos


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2010)

Built said:


> Nothing wrong with drinking milk, if it agrees with you. I take in a lot of dairy, personally - mostly fermented though.



Fermented? WTF?


----------



## Built (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, fermented. Cultured? That not the same thing? Yogurt.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 14, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I've heard about people taking BCAA's before their workouts for a while now, so I finally bought a bottle, and I'll take them before I go to the gym... But if all I do is cardio should I expect to notice or feel anything ????



I would venture to say that most people don't "feel" taking bcaa's, its just one of those things for me personally that I notice when I don't take it, kinda like a multivitamin, I don't feel any different when I take it, but if I go off for a little while I can tell that I'm not taking it.  I will echo the anti-catabolic effects, I used to take 3-4 scoops before I did my morning conditioning in college.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rodja said:


> Some prefer not to put that crap into their body.  Milk is pretty damn bad on the system.  Name another species that continues to drink milk after weening.



I call BS on that..
There is no proof that it is bad on the body.
Just like there is no proof that beef causes colon cancer.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2010)

Built said:


> Yeah, fermented. Cultured? That not the same thing? Yogurt.



Jeez MA, why not just say "yogurt!" I was having Fear Factor gross thoughts LOL


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 14, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> I call BS on that..
> There is no proof that it is bad on the body.
> Just like there is no proof that beef causes colon cancer.



Many nutritionists advise against most dairy as for anyone with gi issues or allergies.  I'm not saying it is good or bad, personally milk and yogurt are both parts of my diet, but if I was precontest I would abide by the no dairy scheme that many follow.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2010)

HATEFULone said:


> Many nutritionists advise against most dairy as for anyone with gi issues or allergies.  I'm not saying it is good or bad, personally milk and yogurt are both parts of my diet, but if I was precontest I would abide by the no dairy scheme that many follow.



Just because many follow doesnt mean it is either accurate or correct. Is there proof that this is the path to follow? As in a study that shows a conclusive pattern?


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Just because many follow doesnt mean it is either accurate or correct. Is there proof that this is the path to follow? As in a study that shows a conclusive pattern?



I am not sure of a study, as I stated I include dairy in my diet, but a few dietitians I have talked to recommend it sparingly or not at all.  Most of the evidence is purely anecdotal.  Unless you have severe lactose intolerance I say include it in your diet.


----------



## Built (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd be more likely to recommend against grain precontest than dairy, but most of us know what's most likely to make us blow up like balloons. 

I'm fine with yogurt. But I've gained 13 lbs of water over a long weekend by eating wheat.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

Built said:


> I'd be more likely to recommend against grain precontest than dairy, but most of us know what's most likely to make us blow up like balloons.
> 
> I'm fine with yogurt. But I've gained 13 lbs of water over a long weekend by eating wheat.



Happens to me with wheat every time I carbup. I gain at least 10 lbs every time. Dairy, on the other hand, doesnt do anything to me. I become full with dairy. But a satisfied full.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Happens to me with wheat every time I carbup. I gain at least 10 lbs every time. Dairy, on the other hand, doesnt do anything to me. I become full with dairy. But a satisfied full.




I agree dairy helps keep me full, I have never been on a low carb diet consistently to actually carbup and get those effects however, carb cycling is as low carb as I go.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

HATEFULone said:


> I agree dairy helps keep me full, I have never been on a low carb diet consistently to actually carbup and get those effects however, carb cycling is as low carb as I go.



I've tried carb cycling and found myself extremely uncomfortable and bloated.


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been very low-carb for a few months now and I'm thinking of staying this way for life... would that be okay ??


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 15, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I've been very low-carb for a few months now and I'm thinking of staying this way for life... would that be okay ??



How low carb?  What do your macros look like?


----------



## Built (Nov 15, 2010)

Nothing wrong with staying very low carb indefinitely. 

Some folks feel better that way. Some don't. You'll know which one you is soon enough.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2010)

I feel like a million bucks since being low carb. I love carbs, dont get me wrong, but goddamn I'm as gassy as a friggin fuel station when I eat them. I have to use digestive enzymes when carbing up to eliminate the bloating. It also helps that I keep gluten to a minimum.


----------



## mike2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been taking Monster Amino which contains 5 grams BACC'S and I mix it with 5 grams of Glutamine and mix it with 1 liter of water and sip it during my workout. Post-workout I take 5 grams of createin,5 grams of BCAA's and 5 grams of Glutamine and mix it with my Protein shake. As for pre-workout I've been taking Jack 3. I've been getting good results.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2010)

mike2 said:


> I've been taking Monster Amino which contains 5 grams BACC'S and I mix it with 5 grams of Glutamine and mix it with 1 liter of water and sip it during my workout. Post-workout I take 5 grams of createin,5 grams of BCAA's and 5 grams of Glutamine and mix it with my Protein shake. As for pre-workout I've been taking Jack 3. I've been getting good results.



How much did you invest in all of this?


----------

